# Greetings



## mrsb (Mar 13, 2007)

Hi all.  First, a thing or two about myself.  I am a married, stay at home mom (mostly home, I do work 2 days a week).  Love to cook and decided it is time to expand my horizons.  I made this decision today and this was one of the first hits I got when I Googled "smoking meats".  I love brisket, ribs and pulled pork. 


I have never smoked anything.  Don't even have the equipment.  Just know I love the taste, and seeing as I'm from KC I should probably learn.  Anyway, to start out I would just like to know what I need to take into consideration when I go shopping for my equipment and what are the easiest things to begin with.

So, oh gurus of smoking, enlighten em


----------



## meowey (Mar 13, 2007)

Welcome, welcome!  Glad you are here!  One factor you might start thinking about is how much space you have for storage of your yet to be purchased smoker and supplies.  Please sign up for Jeff's 5-day course by email on smoking basics.  That should get you started.

Don't be afraid to ask questions.  The friendly folks here at SMF will make answer,

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## monty (Mar 13, 2007)

Happy to have you here, Mrs B! I would first recommend Jeff's free Five Day Basic Smoking Course. This will give an idea of what you need and how the process works.

Then you will have to decide which type of equipment best suits your needs and neighborhood. (As well as local ordinances!)

There is literally an encyclopedia of info available within this forum and best of all we LOVE to help newbies get started. So please ask any and all questions here and we will do our best to answer them,

You may have noticed that we have many different sections in the forum. So if you have an equipment question ask away in the peoper section under equipment!

Cannot wait to hear that you have made your first smoke! We're here for ya!

Cheers!


----------



## deejaydebi (Mar 13, 2007)

Welcome Mrs B -

You've come to the right place. There's a lot to be learned here and we have the friendliest people on the net here willing to help!

Might I suggest you start by signing up for Jeff 5 day eCourse? That's a good bit of infomation to get you started and it free!

A good place to start when shopping is with a budget! Smokers come in a wide range of prices. For me I always like to start with the least expensive equipment I can in case it's not for me. You can purchase a smoker for as little as $50 or as much as a new car!

Looks aroud read some post and go from there ....


----------



## smoked (Mar 13, 2007)

welcome to smf mrsb, I think everyone already said it.....hit jeff up for the 5 day ecourse as a good start.......


----------



## vulcan75001 (Mar 13, 2007)

Mrs. B   Welcome...
	

		
			
		

		
	






Glad to have you here...Lots of great friendly people here ....ready to help...just remember...there are no dumb questions...


----------



## mrsb (Mar 13, 2007)

Wow, thanks for all the hellos.  I have signed up for the 5 day course, and have already gotten my first installment.  I'll be checking out the equipment area soon to check it out.


----------



## msmith (Mar 13, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Mrs B glad to have you here. Looks like everyone has already headed you in the right direction. What ever choice you make on your first smoker will be a great experience. As far as myself Im a natural wood burner. Pull up a seat and do some reading and enjoy your self.


----------



## short one (Mar 14, 2007)

Welcome aboard Mrs.B.  The folks here are a great bunch. There's a wealth of info here and if you cannot find what you are looking for ask, some one will point you in the right direction or answer your question. Glad to see another from Mo. on board, I'm only about 75 miles north of you. Don't know your schedule, but they are planning a get together June 15 and 16
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  down around Clinton, check out the forum for posts on it, and there should be some good "Q" going on and several different kinds of smokers there. Just let UltraMag or Pigcicles know if this will work for you. Again welcome aboard and may the Smoking Gods be with you.     Steve


----------



## gunslinger (Mar 14, 2007)

Welcome to SMF.
An easy way to get your feet wet is with an ECB. Minimal investment, easy, and great food.


----------



## Dutch (Mar 14, 2007)

Nice to have you join our SMF family, MrsB. Taking Tulsa Jeff's 5-day eCourse is the first step in the right direction. There are different smokers out there that use different fuel sources, what it comes down to is how much 'hands-on" involvement you want in producing some great food.

Looking foward to your progress in achieving the Thin Blue Smoke.

Enjoy!!


----------



## tonto1117 (Mar 14, 2007)

Howdy and hello MrsB. This bunch will have you smokin in no time flat.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Glad you found us.


----------



## mrsb (Mar 14, 2007)

Well, I have been doing alot of reading.  What a great source of info, I am going to love this site (actaully, I already am).  Can't wait to get started, on a tight budget currently, so I think I will hit some flea markets and garage sales this weekend.


----------



## cajun_1 (Mar 14, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF. You'll be smokin' in no time.


----------



## meat~smoker in n.j. (Mar 14, 2007)

Welcome Mrs. B,
    Welcome to SMF, this is the place to be, look`s like everybody has started to stair u in the direction u need to be !! lot`s of great folks here ready to help out!! pull up a chair and enjoy...


----------



## ultramag (Mar 15, 2007)

Welcome to SMF MrsB!!!


----------



## mrsb (Mar 15, 2007)

Ok guys, I am IN LOVE with this site.  I have been looking at all threads that have any pics in it, must have the smoking porn!!!!  I am so glad I found you guys and can't wait to get started.  I have seen such nice people with such great tips and techniques.  Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!


----------



## shellbellc (Mar 15, 2007)

Hey MrsB...I graduated to a propane smoker from my little electric smoker, I'm glad that I started out with the electric, it was really easy to learn how to smoke food with it.  I forget who said it, but the ECB would be an inexpensive way to start.  Purists will say wood, but that's a lot of learning to do from the beginning, I would think it would be harder to learn that way, but, just my opinion.  If you think you're addicted now, wait until you start churning out food!!!


----------



## lobo (Mar 17, 2007)

Welcome aboard Mrs.B! Lots of good info here for the newbie smoker. Being a newbie myself, I lurked around abit then went and bought a Masterbuilt Electric Smoker. I just used mine for the first time today and WOW. Great first time results with ribs using the 3-2-1 method mentioned here. Enjoy your stay!


----------



## pigcicles (Mar 17, 2007)

MrsB, Glad you found us. This is truely a great place to learn. There are lots of choices in picking out your first smoker. And you've already received many suggestions. How many will you be feeding from your smoker? 

The ECB is a good choice to learn on at an affordable price. I use a GOSM gas smoker which has been enough for me so far. But I grew up around "stick" burners, and I agree they tend to have a better true smoked flavor, but can be high maintenance with your time. Electric smokers, as I understand, are easy to use and convenient. No matter what you choose, it's okay with us - there's no "right" choice.

If you have ANY questions stop by and ask away. Someone will be along shortly to give you a hand. 

And you and your family are more than welcome to attend the SMF Gathering in June. We'd love to have you. Watch for the official announcement soon.

Keep Smokin


----------



## peculiarmike (Mar 17, 2007)

Sure! Just as they are tearing down the smokestack in Parkville you want to get to smokin!
OK. Your best bet is to go to Wal-Mart or Lowe's and buy an ECB. You can get a Brinkmann smoker (ECB) for about $35-$40 that will amaze you once you get going. If you decide smokin is NOT for you (you won't) you are not heavily invested. If you do decide smokin IS for you (you will) it is easy to move up to any level, but you will always have use for the ECB. Check into the ECB modifications that make it easier to use, they are simple. Those are my thoughts, for what they are worth.
You are off to a good start with Jeff's 5 day course. If you need to know ANYTHING this is the place to find it, and then some.
And check into the SMF gathering down at Truman Lake in June. Lot of good folks, good food, good times there. Come on down.
Welcome, smoke on!


----------



## mrsb (Mar 17, 2007)

They are taking WEEKS to get that smokestack in Parkville down, it's ridiculous.  I stopped by my dad's earlier this week and told him about wanting a smoker.  He said "Just come take mine.  See if you like it and we'll go from there."  He's so busy with being retired, he hasn't been using it.  So now I just have to get the ol' hubby up there to pick it up.  Hopefully tomorrow and I can start this week.


----------



## msmith (Mar 18, 2007)

Mrs B you must have one heck of a dad I would never part with my smoker.


----------



## peculiarmike (Mar 18, 2007)

Yeah, I know how he feels. Since I retired I wonder how I had time to go to work. It's always something. Wife left this morning for Tulsa, business trip, she's back tomorrow evening. I'm making a smoked meatloaf and Ranger72's garlic mashed taters to welcome her back. Wait til you do a meatloaf! Outstanding!
Get that smoker and get going!
Understand they may put up a cell phone tower disguised as a smokestack to replace the old brick one.


----------



## mrsb (Jul 16, 2008)

Wow, so it's been almost 18 months since I first found you guys. And I finally have my smoker!!!! (a whole list of delays I won't get into). It's a 
Brinkman
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Anyway, I used it last week for a brisket and some ribs. Brisket was near perfect, ribs were ok. After reading some more I know what I need to do to make the ribs better. I know, I know, no qview it didn't happen
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Anyway, I have a split chicken I was wanting to do tomorrow and just can't decide on the flavors I want. Also planning on doing a fatty!!! 

Again, I can't tell you how much great info I have gotten from all the folks here. Now that I am finally in business, no telling where things will lead!!!


----------



## shooterrick (Jul 16, 2008)

Welcome and I know your neck of the woods well.  Lived int Belton for several years and now in Baton Rouge.  Lots of good people and info here.


----------



## kookie (Jul 16, 2008)

Congrats on the new smoker........................


----------



## flyin'illini (Jul 16, 2008)

Mrs B - Welcome back.  Congrats on getting rolling with your new rig.   We look forward to your q-view.


----------

